# Have you participated in a rescue transport?



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just read up about rescue transports and saw pictures taken by someone in my state who participates in them. I'm intrigued. It seems like a great way to help some animals who would have otherwise been put down.


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

I want to do this starting next year. The rescue group we got our dog from does this all the time. Our pup was part of a group they picked up from a high kill shelter in WV. Part of me couldnt deal with it though - I've heard of some awful, awful conditions that they encounter. Not sure I could go and pick some dogs to take and leave the rest behind.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I've done lots of GURs (Greyhound Underground Railroad) as well as picking dogs up from the track and helping to get them to adoption groups. It's lots of fun and I always enjoy it. GURs are a bit more of a pain b/c you are depending on other people to fill legs of the journey...but worth it to help a dog or two get where they need to go.

Here's a few shots of GURs and hauls I've done in the past:

This is one where the greyhound Butch was moved from Florida to New Hampshire! I'm on the left w/my two greygirls and Butch is on the right w/the driver of the next leg of his journey.









Here's pic from a really special haul I did...the white/brindle dog eyeing the bag of dog food in the front seat went to an adopter that had waited to adopt the dog since she saw a puppy picture the owner/breeder posted on the web. The adoptive owner had followed her entire racing career until she was ready to retire. She went from Alabama all the way to New Hampshire or Vermont (somewhere way up north! LOL ). The other dogs in the car went to adoption groups in SC and NC.









Here's a load of dogs I picked up from Birmingham as they break out of our minivan into our yard (fully fenced of course!). Two of these dogs ended up going all the way to homes in Canada! The rest went to adoption groups in NC and VA.









Same dogs just chillin in the van on the way home from the track:


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh...and one last one  One of my favorites...I snapped this one just as we pulled onto the highway from the track in Birmingham. I love this one for some reason.


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

That last picture is great! And thanks for the work that you do.


----------



## marina63 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes! I was recently involved in my first transport from Ga to VA. It was a great experience so now I have contacted a group that does a lot of dog and cat transports and do one or two a month, schedule permitting.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

I have only done short transports. Most of the time I was either the last car as they were coming to my house to stay till adopted or the first car to get them off on their journey.

BTW great pictures, your right the last one is the best!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I have done a few transports. I have always just been a leg or an overnight. I try to stay under 2hrs each way if possible. Its alot of fun and rewarding!


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

I have participated on one rescue transport here in NY. It went very well, and really is gratifying. The only thing I don't like about the way it is done here, is they seem to have only one dog they transport at a time, and with the price of gas, this seems a little inefficient. 

I do understand there may be time constraints so maybe that is the issue, but I would think it would be a little smarter to be transporting a couple once or twice a month rather than one every weekend. There may also be issues about places to stay until a transport is arranged so maybe that is the reason for every weekend.

It is something I would definitely recommend doing though. It is a way to participate in saving a life, even if you yourself can't give an animal a home.


----------

